# Needles falling off hornwort littered on bottom of tank



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

I read in one place these will rot and kill the fish. Do I need to be removing them?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably better to remove them before they start to decompose and affect water quality.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

atclarkson said:


> I read in one place these will rot and kill the fish. Do I need to be removing them?


I agree with ameekplec. It's probably not the needles themselves that kill fish, but the rotting process (which will release ammonia, etc) that kills the fish.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

alrighty, thanks guys


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally I've always had bad experiences with Hornwart, it just keeps shedding and making a mess of my aquariums.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah, the fish seem to like it, but it's being replaced soon!


----------

